# Make fun of other designations here thread



## Road Guy (Aug 29, 2007)

first one is easy!

A.I.C.P.

:f_115m_e45d7af:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 29, 2007)

The one that's my pet peeve is when people put letters after their name for some society they've just paid to be part of, not something that involved any sort of certification.

You know: like John Doe, ASLA (ASLA folks are the worst for this)

It's for people who are just desperate to have letters behind their name to sound important.

If you happen to be an LS or PhD then I say definitely put it after your name along with PE. But more minor/limited certifications like CPESC or CDT should only be put down when preparing something relevant to it.

If you're doing a stormwater plan, and happen to be a CPSWQ, go for it. If you're designing a sidewalk, who cares!


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 29, 2007)

Road Guy said:


> first one is easy!
> A.I.C.P.
> 
> :f_115m_e45d7af:



Association of Islamic Charitable Projects?

FWIW: I have no idea what and AICP is and when googled this is one of the hits. :f_115m_e45d7af:


----------



## IlPadrino (Aug 29, 2007)

Thoughts about PMP (Project Management Professional) or the new PgMP (Program Management Professional)?

I definitely frown at the association letters!


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 29, 2007)

I saw an A.A.E. today if you can figure that one out.


----------



## EdinNO (Aug 29, 2007)

Here are the ones for an engineering recruiter I know. He has an associates degree in whatever, but lists these things after his name all the time:

CPC, CTS, CSP

Not even sure what they mean. Looks a little silly to me.

Ed


----------



## Slugger926 (Aug 29, 2007)

SapperPE said:


> I find the following to be acceptable, beyond that, it is just fluff and there to make one look important:
> PE or SE for structurals who go by that
> 
> EIT
> ...


From Nurses:

LPN

RN

BSN (An RN with a BS in Nursing.)


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 29, 2007)

I am trying to find a list of professional post nominal letters we can debate over but haven't had any luck. All I found are these obscure royal/clergy titles.

more legit ones out there I can think of:

CPA

RA (registered architect, or whatever it is in your state)

CFA (certified financial anaylst, got a friend taking this and the test is insane)


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 29, 2007)

My brother in law is a CIA, certified internal auditor.

Wow, maybe I'll start putting ICC, NFPA after my name, just to impress people with my alphabet soup of impressiveness!


----------



## ktulu (Aug 29, 2007)

here's one:

ktulu PIMP

:joke:


----------



## FusionWhite (Aug 29, 2007)

As part of her job my wife has to sign

XXXX, BS, MEd, EdS (Bachelor of Science, Masters of Education, Education Specialist)

Its actually written in the Kentucky Administrative Regulations that people in her position must put those qualifications after there names when signing off on student reports. She of course hates it.

My boss uses: CHMM, Certified Hazardous Materials Manager


----------



## cement (Aug 29, 2007)

we have to get our TCS and ECS here, Traffic Control Supervisor and Erosion Control Supervisor.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 29, 2007)

^ That sucks FW, it just sounds pretentious.

How does the order go? There's some ettiquette to it. I think it's degree first, then licenses/certifications. And it's most prestigious first, then down the line. I think? I gotta ask my wife she's an academic who knows all this stuff.

So I'd be: VTE, M. Eng, P.E., M. ASCE

Is anyone here is Tau Beta Pi or Sigma Xi? I'm in them but I don't know of any silly titles you can tack on for it.


----------



## roadwreck (Aug 29, 2007)

oh, so can we all be E.B.P's?

Engineer Board Poster?


----------



## Dleg (Aug 29, 2007)

Do people actually put EIT after their names? I never did, even though I could have for more than 16 years.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 29, 2007)

You can be an associate member before passing the PE, a full blown member after passing the PE, and a founding member after years of distinguished spamming.

- VTE, F.M. EBC (founding member EngineerBoards.Com)

Ooh I'm a card carrying member of the Advantage Club at Price Chopper. Can I add that too?

M. ACPC.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 30, 2007)

It looked very gay so I convienently lost those cards and had to order some new ones.

Although the EIT isnt so bad, but both of the "in training" looked retarded.

LSIT is "Land Surveyor in Training"

I have also seen people but MCE or MBA on cards, which I find equally disturbing.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 30, 2007)

Some states these days calls it 'engineering intern' or 'intern engineer'. I know VT uses the former, NY the latter. I think that's a garbage title, makes it sound like you're a summer intern.

Both places I worked at post-FE and pre-PE just put EIT on my cards. I think that's a fine title that pretty much sums it up. You're someone new to the field training to become a full blown engineer.


----------



## bigray76 (Aug 30, 2007)

Every so often I do run across someone with EIT on their card. I just opted to not have anything until I ordered my new cards:

bigray76, P.E.

In the next few months, I'll order new ones that say:

bigray76, P.E. LEED AP

I don't plan on adding on anything else after that. Most of our private sector clients salivate over the whole LEED craze.

-Ray


----------



## bigray76 (Aug 30, 2007)

VTEnviro said:


> You can be an associate member before passing the PE, a full blown member after passing the PE, and a founding member after years of distinguished spamming.
> - VTE, F.M. EBC (founding member EngineerBoards.Com)
> 
> Ooh I'm a card carrying member of the Advantage Club at Price Chopper. Can I add that too?
> ...


I have a Charlie Brown's Handshake Club card... maybe I could add CBHC?

-Ray


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 30, 2007)

I've got my Friend of Harpoon Brewery and Northest Delta Dental cards in my wallet.

-VTE, FOH, M. NDD


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 30, 2007)

In SC, and EIT is an associate engineer and a PE is an engineer.

I have a BiLo Rewards Card, Ace Hardware, and Books-a-Million card!

Captain Worley, BRC, AH, BAM


----------



## FusionWhite (Aug 30, 2007)

Bahh, apparently Im a dork because I have EIT on my email and on my business card.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 30, 2007)

Sapper, you get any of those Buffalo or Cougar MRAPs yet? I interviewed a few years back at the plant in Charleston that builds them.


----------



## jfusilloPE (Aug 30, 2007)

VTEnviro said:


> ^ That sucks FW, it just sounds pretentious.
> How does the order go? There's some ettiquette to it. I think it's degree first, then licenses/certifications. And it's most prestigious first, then down the line. I think? I gotta ask my wife she's an academic who knows all this stuff.
> 
> So I'd be: VTE, M. Eng, P.E., M. ASCE
> ...


I'm "Omicron Delta Kappa"...whatever the hell that is

jfusillo, P.E., ODK (makes me think "Ole Drunk Kid")


----------



## EdinNO (Aug 30, 2007)

Sapper,

How about "Sapper, NTGL"

Sapper- needs to get laid!


----------



## Dark Knight (Aug 30, 2007)

This one is "goooood"

Your name,P.E. (Physical Educator) :true:

It happened to me


----------



## cement (Aug 30, 2007)

My bosses' card has NAMBLA on it, what does that mean? :dunno:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 30, 2007)

National Association of Marlon Brando Look Alikes? :dunno:


----------



## jfusilloPE (Aug 30, 2007)

cement said:


> My bosses' card has NAMBLA on it, what does that mean? :dunno:


That sure was a bad one to google! I hope the internet :Chris: didn't catch me


----------



## Dleg (Aug 30, 2007)

I think I'll start putting my Hash House Harriers credentials on my card, for impressing the strippers:

Dogleg, RA, TM, MT, FMCH, FMTE, 1kH

Definitions: Dogleg, Religious Advisor, Trail Master, Mammarometer Technician, Full Moon Hash Cash, Full Moon Tyrant Emeritus, 1000th Run Hare.

PE? What the hell is that among those credentials! I'll just leave it off.


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 31, 2007)

at my old job, I was asked to do some stupid shit once, so being a smartass, I printed off some cards on card stock.

I put DVINNY, LWWB

I then handed them to some of the higher ups, and said "here, does this make more sense to ya now?"

LWWB ( Lil' white whipping boy)


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 31, 2007)

last night I got a card that said Name, JD Candidate

So I guess just being in law school you get to at JD (Juris Doctorate) Candidate to you business card??


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 31, 2007)

jfusilloPE said:


> That sure was a bad one to google! I hope the internet :Chris: didn't catch me


I'm sure it will come up in your next appraisal. :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2007)

Road Guy said:


> last night I got a card that said Name, JD Candidate
> So I guess just being in law school you get to at JD (Juris Doctorate) Candidate to you business card??


I remember a LONG time ago, some folks who finished all our thier course work for PhD but hadn't completed thier dissertation would use ABD. However, I haven't seen that for a long, long time.

I am wondering if I can use Passed Preliminary Exams (PPE) after my name? But then Dleg probably would think I was trying to dress up in Class A or something .... might be too confusing :laugh:

:joke:

JR


----------



## Desert Engineer (Aug 31, 2007)

here is an interesting one... I was at a seminar and a speaker had "ABD" behind there name. Not knowing that one, i looked up ABD. It is for a person who hasn't completed there disertation, but has done the rest of the graduate work. "All But Disertation". WTF. I think i'm going to use ABPhD behind my name. or for people who dont have the PE, ABPE.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2007)

^^^ Wow .. that is wicked scary to have the same thought at almost the same time :mellow:

JR


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 31, 2007)

AAE was "American Airport Executive"


----------



## Flyer_PE (Aug 31, 2007)

Here's a few more seen on business cards in the aviation world:

CFI - Certified Flight Instructor

CFII - CFI - Instrument

MEI - Multi Engine Instructor

MEII - MEI - Instrument

ATP - Airline Transport Pilot


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 14, 2007)

okay here is one for you all to laugh about, &amp; this is from someone from within the engineering profession (This is a copy of their email signature)

_XXXXXXX XXXXX, CPSS, CPESC_

Level 2 Certified Trainer &amp; Design Professional (2) Level 1 Certified Trainer &amp; Certified Inspector (1B)

Civil Engineer, Engineering Division

Dept of Public Works

__________ (direct) _________(Fax)

email: [email protected]______


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 14, 2007)

^ Dude shoulda just left it as CPESC, CPSS.

I won student of the month in math one time in high school, I can't believe I forgot to put it on my business card.


----------



## frazil (Sep 14, 2007)

I bet it's on your resume though!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 14, 2007)

^ Yes it's right next to my Junior Woodchuck Participation Award from camp when I was 9.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 14, 2007)

I didnt think you could be a level 2 deisgn proffessional without being a PE, PLS, PG, RLA, etc?


----------



## SkyWarp (Sep 21, 2007)

IlPadrino said:


> Thoughts about PMP (Project Management Professional) or the new PgMP (Program Management Professional)?
> I definitely frown at the association letters!


 That was the first thing I thought of when I saw this thread title. If it takes only 30 hours of "training" it shouldn't be after your name on a business card.


----------



## bigray76 (Sep 24, 2007)

I was once a CPA.... Car Parking Attendant!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 24, 2007)

We're trying to get a guy in the office a certification from the National Institute of Science, so he can put those intioals behind PE.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 24, 2007)

another email gem:

Joe Blow

Senior Traffic/ITS Designer, TPM

TPM= "Task Package Manager"


----------



## benbo (Sep 24, 2007)

a "package manager"? I might be afraid to put that on my email.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 24, 2007)

^ Yeah he might wanna hold off on using that one.

The little old blue haired lady that works at the service desk at the grocery store in by town has 'guest relations' as the title on her name badge. Now if I were at a hotel that'd be fine, but that's a little pompous for a local supermarket.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2007)

I just came across some real gems today .....

Certified Professional Resume Writer (CPRW)

Nationally Certified Resume Writer (NCRW)

Master Resume Writer (MRW)

Certified Advanced / Expert / Federal Resume Writer (CARW / CERW / CFRW)

No shit - check out Resume Writing Certification

:Locolaugh: :Locolaugh:

JR


----------



## bigray76 (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome to bigray's certificate warehouse.... if you have $50 in cash - I can get you a handsome wall certificate with the designation of your choice in a fine genuine-imitation wood frame.

Feel free to make up your own designation, we'll even do a certificate for the custom designation of your choice!

-Ray, CCA (Custom Certification Agent)


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 5, 2007)

jregieng said:


> I just came across some real gems today .....
> Certified Professional Resume Writer (CPRW)
> 
> Nationally Certified Resume Writer (NCRW)
> ...



So can they be sued if their clients don't get the job? Or their money back if they find an error?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 9, 2007)

Wow, I just saw an article that talked about someone being an 'FET'. Future engineer in training. Are you serious? That sounds like someone who's in high school thinking of majoring in engineering.


----------



## bigray76 (Oct 9, 2007)

VTEnviro said:


> Wow, I just saw an article that talked about someone being an 'FET'. Future engineer in training. Are you serious? That sounds like someone who's in high school thinking of majoring in engineering.


FET to EIT to PE?

I'm a FNWMIT - Future Non-Working Millionaire In Training.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 9, 2007)

No they were using it instead of 'EIT'.


----------



## squishles10 (Oct 24, 2007)

How about -Sams Club Advantage Member?

Squishles, SCAM


----------



## Slugger926 (Oct 25, 2007)

What the heck is John Doe, DM (ABD)?

A "Principal Engineer" at my company has DM (ABD) after his name. He doesn't have EIT or PE, but those letters that tell me if he is calling himself an engineer outside of work, the Texas board should come down hard on him.

BTW, our boards need to step it up a notch on pro-actively investigating and prosecuting non-licensed engineers. Until then, we won't have respect.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 25, 2007)

a google search lead to this, looks like some kind of medical term..

_From the Department of Pharmacology (M.G., R.N., J.N., S.V., D.P., V.K., *D.M., A.B.M., *T.V.-Y.), University of Illinois College of Medicine and Center for Lung and Vascular Biology, Chicago; the Department of Molecular Biology (J.M.), Osaka Medical Center for Cancer and Cardiovascular Diseases, and the Department of Molecular Biology and Biochemistry (Y.T.), Osaka University School of Medicine, Osaka, Japan._


----------



## Fudgey (Oct 26, 2007)

wonder how he fits that all on a business card?


----------



## ktulu (Oct 26, 2007)

Fudgey-

I thought you were taking the exam today???


----------



## Fudgey (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh shit! I knew i forgot something today. :brickwall:

actually I'm taking it in April. I've been pretty good about studying so far but didnt want to stress out getting ready for October.


----------



## ktulu (Oct 26, 2007)

understandable...


----------



## frazil (Oct 26, 2007)




----------



## Slugger926 (Oct 26, 2007)

Slugger926 said:


> What the heck is John Doe, DM (ABD)?
> A "Principal Engineer" at my company has DM (ABD) after his name. He doesn't have EIT or PE, but those letters that tell me if he is calling himself an engineer outside of work, the Texas board should come down hard on him.
> 
> BTW, our boards need to step it up a notch on pro-actively investigating and prosecuting non-licensed engineers. Until then, we won't have respect.


It means, Doctor of Management (DM) All But Dissertation (ABD). I got a reply back from the guy today with an explanation.

Maybe I should start including PhD (ABCD) after my name. (ABCD) = All But Classwork and Dissertation.

:multiplespotting:


----------



## bigray76 (Oct 26, 2007)

Doctor of Management? WTF is that?

Maybe I should be a 'Doctor of Taking One For the Team" - DTOFT

(As I got my ass handed to me this morning for a screw up within our purchasing department)


----------



## Dleg (Oct 26, 2007)

frazil said:


>


^I love it! What an appropriate response!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 27, 2007)

> It means, Doctor of Management (DM) All But Dissertation (ABD). I got a reply back from the guy today with an explanation.


What a joke. That's kinda pompous if you ask me. My wife is about 6 months away from defending her PhD thesis she is considered a PhD Candidate. She would still list herself as a B.S. right now if it ever came to it, because that's the degree she holds at this point.

Mrs. VTE, PhD all but dissertation one more round of animal experiments a few journal articles a couple meetings with my advisor and any follow up work my committee wants me to do.

Alternately: Mrs. VTE, PHDABDOMROAEAFJAACMWMAAAFUWMCWMTD

Impressive eh?


----------



## Flyer_PE (Oct 27, 2007)

VTEnviro said:


> What a joke. That's kinda pompous if you ask me. My wife is about 6 months away from defending her PhD thesis she is considered a PhD Candidate. She would still list herself as a B.S. right now if it ever came to it, because that's the degree she holds at this point.
> Mrs. VTE, PhD all but dissertation one more round of animal experiments a few journal articles a couple meetings with my advisor and any follow up work my committee wants me to do.
> 
> Alternately: Mrs. VTE, PHDABDOMROAEAFJAACMWMAAAFUWMCWMTD
> ...


At that point, do you choose a larger business card, a really small font, or word wrap? 

I can understand somebody being proud of what they have accomplished, but I don't think "almost there" is much to brag about. Hell, with what some of these people are doing, I should have started putting PESD (PE Some Day) on my cards at my first job out of college.

Jim


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 27, 2007)

Right on brotha. I agree 100%.

A bunch of silly letters after your name buys you 5 minutes of credibility until someone finds out you're a tool anyway.


----------



## benbo (Oct 27, 2007)

VTEnviro said:


> Right on brotha. I agree 100%.
> A bunch of silly letters after your name buys you 5 minutes of credibility until someone finds out you're a tool anyway.


Benbo, ABOLBIATA (A bunch of letters but I'm a tool anyway)


----------

